# California



## Aneesa's Muse (Aug 13, 2008)

I must say, I don't think my DH would let me have a cow in the backyard ...not here, in the city.. but I have raised cows and I plan to have another sometime in the future..


...once I've convinced him that country is wayyy better than city living  


Any other CA'ers?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 13, 2008)

Not from CA but, WI. Tell DH that the country is wayyyy better. More room. Away from noisy neighbors. Can be load and not worry. Plenty of room for the kids/grandkids to run and play.


----------



## Nifty (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope we get some CA people on here.  We probably won't ever have a cow, but we'd love to visit someone who does!!!


----------



## Carri (May 30, 2009)

Southern California here! We owned cows when we lived in Idaho, but no more.  I would love to have some again someday.


----------



## okiron (May 31, 2009)

California here though we don't have any cows lol. Would love to have them someday (though not here)


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (Jun 1, 2009)

*waves* hiii 

If I got cows...my goats will kill me


----------



## norcal (Jun 4, 2009)

I wandered over here from the BYchickens message board.   As I'm now the owner of a couple wethers (and will for sure have many questions).   

We have 5 acres in Northern California (Sierra Nevada foothills).  It's kind of hilly and only 1/2 cleared (the other 1/2 is chaparral).   So, yes, we're in a fire hazard zone, hence the goats.   Hopefully they will help us clear the lower 2.5 (like the back 40, but the back 2.5, ha).


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

Waving hello from the Sierras.  

We transplanted from the Norco area. I grew up in Arcadia, hubby from the Covina area.  We now live up near Yosemite in Mariposa.

No cows and no goats.   Most of our friends run cattle, sometimes I'll help gather.... Its enough to keep me from wanting any lol 

We had a lovely nubian, but the mule decided one day he didn't like her  
..... we don't have that mule anymore.


----------



## Bebop (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi! I'm in the Central Valley! I don't have cows. I do have an angora rabbit and really want some nigis.
>^.^<


----------



## Kooshie (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm currently living in California!


----------



## lupinfarm (Oct 3, 2009)

Just tell him he can pee off the back porch and no one will see/care. 

That seems to be a big seller in our neck of the woods for getting men to move to the country. LOL.


----------



## lilhill (Oct 3, 2009)

Hard sometimes to get those city fellows to realize that the country is where it's at!   from the deep south.  I was raised in the city and my dh was born and raised in the country, but I'm more country that he is.


----------



## Rosewynd (Nov 25, 2009)

Southern CA here!  We have dogs, goats, chickens, and rabbits.  And one pig.

The cows will come as soon as I get more fencing.


----------



## CAMilkmaid (Jan 29, 2010)

I raise Dexter cattle in Guinda, Northern California.


----------



## murphysranch (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi everyone. The SSF sent me over here. 

I'm in the Sierra Foothills, Murphys to be exact. We don't have any herds yet, but I'm thinkin' about a pig or two. 

<escaped from Silicon Valley>


----------



## ChookHappy (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey all from Petaluma, Ca! I'm over here from BYC. We moved onto a dairy farm last July and have fallen in love. We have 8 chickens and a dozen chicks that we just got. The owner has probably 400 or so head of cattle and probably half of them are heifers. I've fallen in love with one of them named "3835". She's a real sweetheart lol. Comes to me when I call her by number("name" lol) and all. It's pretty funny. She's one of the older ones so I guess she has just gotten more used to people but most of them that age still run away from me. Oh they are all Holstein cows btw.


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Feb 1, 2010)

Bebop said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm in the Central Valley! I don't have cows. I do have an angora rabbit and really want some nigis.
> >^.^<


Central Valley chick here too!  No cows here, but I have chickens and will have nigis in April and probably some meat rabbits before you know it.


----------



## Nausicaa (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi  Just recently moved from the city around Riverside County, waay up north near Las Vegas NV. My new home/ranch is literally on the CA/NV border. 

It's amazing when after living for years around the city smog layer and constant noise, how quiet it is in the country. Usually the only sounds outside now are of cows, chickens, horses, and the breeze.

It's soooooo nice to be out of the city!!


----------



## CheerioLounge (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello from Twentynine Palms in the California high desert.  We currently keep chickens, but we're interested in pigs.  We are trying our hand at homesteading and would really love to become self sustaining.

Anyone out this way keeping pigs that could offer some advice?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi from Central California, Hanford, an hour south of Fresno. We have Chickens (Silkies, Marans, Americanas, BLRW, Cochins, and a few others), Sebastapol geese, Call ducks, Nigerians and a Nubian, Cats, Dogs, American Fuzzy Lops, Koi fish, Doves, A pet Rat....I think that's it....Oh wait!....One very patient if not quite indulgent husband that I love very much!!(  brownie points???) and 4 teens for sale or trade...first offer accepted....no really!  
Kat


----------



## Diamond Wire Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Sierra Foothills outside of Sacramento in Placerville, CA.  We have Chickens, geese, turkeys, KuneKune pigs and American Guineas Hogs.


----------



## JamesB (May 2, 2012)

I think I am the farthest North so far. I live outside of Fort Jones California, a bustling micropolis of about 600 souls. We have 6 goats, a few guinea hens, a pair of geese, chickens, cats, and a dog. Thinking of getting a pig for my son to raise.


----------



## hcppam (May 16, 2012)

Big Bear So-cal here, trying to be as self sufficient as I can on a 1/4 acre, just got my 2 Nigerian dairy goats


----------



## Kitdragon2000 (May 28, 2012)

Bay Area here!  So fun to see other Cali people!! 6 dogs, 6 cats, rats, snakes only at the moment, looking into cows, goats, sheep, pigs, chickens, ducks, and meat rabbits


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Guys! Im in Southern California. Moreno Valley to be exact!, I have Mainly mixed rabbits, Planning to sale mostley all of them to get STANDARD and MINI REX!!! to replace.

I also do chickens! I have Many many egg laying hens, I'm starting to breed Lemon Cuckkoo Orpingtions, Cream Leg Bars, and Marans!!

Looking forward to this thread!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 8, 2012)

*Hi everyone! San Diego here! *


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Just tell him he can pee off the back porch and no one will see/care.
> 
> That seems to be a big seller in our neck of the woods for getting men to move to the country. LOL.


Too funny! And exactly right. We recently moved to Placerville on just over 5 acres. My husband just LOVES to pee off the deck. LOL. I told him as long as he aims away from the landscaping then its ok by me.

I came over here from the BYC as well. Like many people, I got a few chickens and now I've caught the homesteading bug! I've been spending all of my spare time reading this forum while I pretend to plan my little homestead. I'd like to get a few Nigerian Dwarf goats, a few pigs and some rabbits. I'd have to draw the line at cows though, don't have the space or pasture to support them. I live in a wooded area and there isn't all that much to browse on - mostly pine trees and some brush. Although I did read in the latest Grit magazine about a forgotten heritage breed of cow called a Pineywood that eats brush and pine needles so that got me all excited


----------



## Harbisgirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello, 

Prohibiting the right to slaughter farm animals on your 1-10 acre property still in the draft El Dorado County General Plan Amendment/Zoning Update-- EDC residents please send your email in support of small farm rights to our Board of Supervisors. Without major input, the BOS will not reconsider. Keep El Dorado County Rural. Link to county http://www.edcgov.us/​landuseupdate/


Shawna Purvines TGPA-ZOU@edcgov.us Shawna is the person who is taking comments for the county. Here's a link to a timeline of the process. http://saveourcounty.ning.com/​foru...for-general-plan​-amendment-and-zoning-update


----------



## kian (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi! I'm in Lancaster an hour north east of Los Angeles (high desert). I'd love to have pigs (ok, 1... maybe 2, but 1 for sure), but we literally have only a backyard. So not sure how that would work out, though we are zoned for them. Way too tiny to even think of cattle of any kind. We have 9 chickens and a Great Pyrenees (there's the whole backyard right there  ).


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 20, 2013)

guess i'll post the first post in 2013!
I live in the Bay Area, and have 2 rabbits and some baby rabbits soon! (march 30!)
and really want sheep, goats,a cow, chickens, and a horse


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 12, 2013)

*I'm in So Cal, san Diego to be exact, and have a small backyard farm. *


----------



## Harbisgirl (Apr 12, 2013)

I am one of several admins on the "California Homesteaders" Facebook page, if anyone is interested. This group is for anyone who is interested in living a more self-sufficient, homesteading life, with a focus on those of us living in California. Its new, so we have a small following but hopefully we'll get more people so we have more knowledge and information that can be shared amongst ourselves.  So if you are interested, feel free to join 

~Sabrina


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 12, 2013)

Northern California here! We are in Middletown just north of Mount St Helena.  Love my little mountain valley town.  

We have 10 goats currently with one more doe to kid.  23 chickens, 4 dogs, and a cat.  I am hoping to sell off the goats, buy sheep and possibly a pig or 2.


----------



## DiamondKKs (Oct 21, 2013)

Placerville, CA here. KuneKune pigs, American Guinea Hogs, Chickens, Boer Goats, and a few Painted Desert Sheep.


----------



## 3rdgenfarmer91 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just joined yesterday! And I'm in California! Actually I'm not far from you I live just over the hills by Tracy and modesto! And to top that off we own a small dairy with a few pigs and horses as well I'm looking to add rabbits to our stock and that what led me to this site!


----------



## maryellenks (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm in Altadena, about 15 minutes outside Los Angeles. I have 15 chickens and three goats, although my ND Samantha is off on "romantic getaway" at the moment so I hope to have kids in the spring.


----------



## TheNewMrsEvans (Jun 11, 2014)

Just moved back to CA, living south of Monterey in an area called Big Sur. We have Nubian goats, chickens and ducks. Trying to get everyone settled in...lots to do and build!
Wondering if anyone in the area has a good lead on hay. Found the feed store, but we'll go broke on their prices!
Glad to be back in Cali!!!


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome! Gorgeous area, lucky you  I can't help you with feed prices, they are crazy here too. $20 for a bale of alfalfa. I'm afraid that the drought has had a major effect on feed prices all over the state, you are not alone.


----------



## tressa27884 (Jul 18, 2015)

CAMilkmaid said:


> I raise Dexter cattle in Guinda, Northern California.


Where exactly is Guinda?


----------



## tressa27884 (Jul 18, 2015)

JamesB said:


> I think I am the farthest North so far. I live outside of Fort Jones California, a bustling micropolis of about 600 souls. We have 6 goats, a few guinea hens, a pair of geese, chickens, cats, and a dog. Thinking of getting a pig for my son to raise.


I've been looking at property in the Fort Jones area.  How is it to live there?  I have 2 human kids (6 & 15), are the schools good?


----------



## tressa27884 (Jul 18, 2015)

3rdgenfarmer91 said:


> I just joined yesterday! And I'm in California! Actually I'm not far from you I live just over the hills by Tracy and modesto! And to top that off we own a small dairy with a few pigs and horses as well I'm looking to add rabbits to our stock and that what led me to this site!


Can I come see and meet your herd?  I'll help muck or whatever else you want help with.  I want to spend time with some cattle to see if I really do want some.  You can pm me if you'd like


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 3, 2016)

Cali Girl here!


----------



## fingerlikin (Jul 28, 2017)

Way Northern California.. aka State of Jefferson. No cows here either, we have pigs, chickens, dogs, cats, and a koi, and possibly someday some rabbits as well.


----------



## Heather Law (Jan 1, 2018)

fingerlikin said:


> Way Northern California.. aka State of Jefferson. No cows here either, we have pigs, chickens, dogs, cats, and a koi, and possibly someday some rabbits as well.


Hey same here! State of Jefferson 
I have chickens and ducks but goats look to be in my near future which is how I ended up here. I’m a lost chicken lady who stumbled into goat county and probably am stuck for life now since DH said “yeah, goats sound like a great idea”. Gonna run with that before he can change his mind


----------



## The_V's (Jan 16, 2020)

Most southern part of California here in far outskirts of El Centro California. 
We have several breeds of pigs- Kune Kunes, American Guinea Hogs , Julianas, Pot Bellies etc
Many breeds of chickens
Many breeds of ducks
Bloodhounds, Chimorkies & one cattle dog
four tolouse geese
many Nigerian dwarf goats


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Nov 9, 2020)

California, anyone?


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Nov 9, 2020)

I love cows but I only own pictures and figurines of cows. Hopefully one day when we don't live in the city 🤞🤞


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 19, 2021)

Rabbits, quail, chickens, and turkeys here. We have kind of shared goats, but they aren't really ours yet and not at our property. We bought our property just outside of Auburn in the fall last year, so we are excited for all the new projects we are going to start.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 7, 2022)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:


> *I'm in So Cal, san Diego to be exact, and have a small backyard farm. *


An old thread - and I'm new here. But San Diego county as well!


----------

